# [SATA] Problème de montage

## Fser

Bonjour,

j'explique succintement le problème.

J'étais sous debian, il y a maintenant ... pleins de mois.

J'avais deux disques dur de 160go, un / et companie, et un dédié à /home.

un jour miracle sous gentoo, impossible de lire le second disque dur.

J'ai d'abord pensé à un problème de carte mère, ce qui était plus ou moins vrai. Bref apres un changement de port sata, je n'ai jamais pu remonter ce périphérique.

(j'ai juste un /dev/sdb mais pas de /dev/sdb1)

Un jour, je boot un livecd ubuntu (le tout premier), et ohhh que vois-je ? deux disques sata ...

aucun problème en lecture ni en écriture dessus.

plus récement, j'ai acheté un disque de 500go, que j'ai monté, j'ai copié mon /home actuel.

Je change de disque dur (pour mettre l'ancien /home à la place du / actuel), je boot sur un livecd (le même ...), je copie /home vers le 500go, aucun problème.

Je remet /, je reviens sous gentoo et là, je m'aprete à monter le disque qui, quelques heures avant ne posait aucun problème ...

mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/data/

mount: /dev/sdb1 est déjà monté ou /mnt/data/ est occupé

Pour être fixé, je reprends le livecd, au moment où il demande de choisir une langue, je fais back, pour avoir un term, je mount je ls, aucun problème, les dossiers sont là.

Donc je voudrais savoir ... j'ai raté quelque chose avec gentoo ?

(je ne donne pas de spécifications techniques parceque, ça marchait, ça marche plus, et j'ai rien changé. oui ya bien un sdb et sb1 dans dev, maintenant si vous voulez des détails, demandez.)

----------

## GaMeS

Tu as quel chipset sur ta carte mère ?

Sinon, dmesg te donne quoi sous gentoo au niveau de la détection de tes disques durs ?

----------

## Fser

chipset nforce 4, et dmesg donne ça :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> scsi1 : sata_nv
> 
> ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
> ...

 

----------

## kernelsensei

ben la il voit bien 3 partitions : sda1 sda2 et sdb1.

Que dit la commande mount ?

On peut voir le fstab ?

----------

## Fser

Oui on voit bien les 3 partoches ... c'est pour ça que je poste.

que dit mount > je te renvoie à mon premier poste.

le fstab > je m'en sert pas pour le hdd qui pose problème.

----------

## Fser

Je viens de voir qu'en faisant un "mount /dev/sdb /mnt/data" j'avais la même erreur "mount: /dev/sdb est déjà monté ou /mnt/data/ est occupé" ....

----------

## ghoti

 *Fser wrote:*   

> que dit mount > je te renvoie à mon premier post

 

kernelsensei veut dire la commande "mount" seule (elle doit donner la liste des partitions montées  :Wink: )

Un "fdisk -l /dev/sdb" sous Gentoo pourrait également être instructif.

----------

## Fser

Pardon d'avoir mal compris, et de rÃ©pondre "si tard".

mount va regarder /etc/mtab je suppose, j'Ã©tais allÃ© voir.

je fais un quote deux en un :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> DeusExMachina fser # fdisk -l /dev/sdb
> 
> Disque /dev/sdb: 500.1 Go, 500107862016 octets
> ...

 

----------

## ghoti

 *Fser wrote:*   

> DeusExMachina fser # fdisk -l /dev/sdb
> 
> Disque /dev/sdb: 500.1 Go, 500107862016 octets
> 
> 255 tÃªtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 60801 cylindres
> ...

 

Comme déjà remarqué plus haut, ta partition est en effet bel et bien reconnue par le système !

Ce qui m'interpelle, c'est la partie du message :

```
... ou /mnt/data/ est occupé"
```

As-tu essayé de faire un "umount /mnt/data" ?

En désespoir de cause, lancer la commande sync et supprimer /etc/mtab  :Confused: 

----------

## Fser

Oui j'ai essayé le umount, j'ai meme essayé d'autres dossier. (même naïvement /hd500 avec une pate de lapin posée entre le mur et la partie gauche de mon fer à cheval, derrière lequel (sur la partie droite) j'ai un trèfle à quatres feuilles ... mais rien, faudrait que j'essaye de lui faire toucher mes hdds).

J'essaye le sync dans quelques minutes.

Merci à vous en tout cas  :Smile: 

----------

## Fser

Bon sync && remount ne change rien  :Sad: 

----------

## ghoti

Et sous Ubuntu, tes disques sont vus comme hdx ou bien sdx ? (Il y a deux pilotes SATA possibles!)

----------

## Fser

Ils sont vu comme sd, en gardant les memes noms : sda[12] et sdb1.

ce qui est Ã©trange je le rappelle c'est que Ã§a s'est mis Ã  ne plus marcher apres mon retour sous gentoo.

Je serais presque tentÃ© de faire un mkfs.ext3 sur le dev pour voir si je peux le monter de nouveau mais : 

1) je perdrai plein de temps (toutes les copies Ã©ffectuÃ©es jusqu'a maintenant)

2) si Ã§a marche sous ubuntu pourquoi Ã§a ne marcherait pas sous gentoo ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *Fser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) si Ã§a marche sous ubuntu pourquoi Ã§a ne marcherait pas sous gentoo ?

 

Parce qu'il y a un truc que t'as du louper. Rien à voir avec la distrib donc. (Gentoo demande à l'utilisateurs de savoir config son système de a à z, donc jette la pierre d'abord avant de pointer du doigt gentoo  :Razz: )

récupère aussi le fstab d'ubuntargl ou du moins la sortie de mount pour voir les options de montage etc...

----------

## Fser

Je précise juste tout haut ce que j'avais sous entendu tout bas, je trouve qu'ubuntu est une distribution détestable, et je pense pas faire partie des utilisateurs assistés pour ce qui est de la configuration d'un linux.

J'hésite à mettre des parenthèses ..

Dernier truc, je veux bien qu'il faille voir sous ubuntu etc .. mais je rappelle que 5h avant ça marchait tout aussi bien sous gentoo, alors mis à part un verrou magique d'ubuntu (dans le doute j'avais re booté sur le live, pour faire un umount proprement) ce qui est "impossible" d'après les manpages (le seul truc qui parle de verrou c'est mtab), je vois pas.

----------

## kwenspc

ok

Mais t'as rien fait de spécial avant que ça déconne? (nouveau kernel, une maj suivit d'un etc-update/dispatch-conf ? )

Parce que si il n'y a eu aucun changement c'est space, et j'irais voir du côté des infos SMART (smartmontools) on sait jamais.

----------

## Fser

Désolé de pas avoir répondu plus tôt, je n'ai biensûr rien fait de tout ça ...

Je vais esayer le l'install cd de gentoo, voir qui hallucine le plus de nous deux.

Tant qu'a faire il faudrait que j'en profite pour tester aussi avec le second disque qui fait **** son monde, pour voir quoi.

----------

## Fser

Je viens de booter sur l'install cd de gentoo.

Bon comme je le pensais, le montage de sdb (disque de 500go) n'a posé aucun problème, par contre le 160 n'a pas été plus détecté que sur ma gentoo.

C'est assez curieux, mais certes.

Par contre, j'ai remarqué lors de la procédure de boot, au moment du "checking [..] devices" la même erreur que mount, périphérique occupé, que je n'ai pas dans dmesg.

Ah, fsck me retourne quelque chose "d'intéressant" ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # fsck.ext3 -c /dev/sdb
> 
> e2fsck 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)
> ...

 

----------

## Fser

Rebonjour, après le retour des forums.

Je voulais juste préciser que mkfs (désespoir quand tu nous tient) me donnait exactement le même genre d'erreur sur l'occupation du disque dur ...

----------

## El_Goretto

Question: est-ce qu'il y a des "persistent-rules" pour les periphériques de masses, comme yen a pour les interfaces réseau? C'est peut être très bête comme question, je ne sais pas.

Mon idée serait qu'il est peut être plus en sdb, le disque que tu cherches.

Promis, je rougis de honte dès qu'on me confirme que c'était bel et bien une idée alakon  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

Salut El_Goretto, on dirait que oui :

 *Quote:*   

> ls /etc/udev/rules.d/
> 
> 05-udev-early.rules          60-virtualbox.rules              75-persistent-net-generator.rules
> 
> 30-kernel-compat.rules       61-persistent-storage-edd.rules  80-drivers.rules
> ...

 

----------

## Fser

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Question: est-ce qu'il y a des "persistent-rules" pour les periphériques de masses, comme yen a pour les interfaces réseau? C'est peut être très bête comme question, je ne sais pas.
> 
> Mon idée serait qu'il est peut être plus en sdb, le disque que tu cherches.
> 
> Promis, je rougis de honte dès qu'on me confirme que c'était bel et bien une idée alakon 

 

En fait je l'ai supposé aussi, mais fdisk m'a bien confirmé que c'était le bon disque.

par ailleurs, j'arrive parfaitement à monter le disque depuis le liveCD Gentoo (ok lui aurait pût ne pas avoir changé les lettres d'accès mais bon ...)

----------

## Mickael

Et le fstab ? que demandait @K_S

----------

## Fser

Comme je l'ai dit, le fstab n'est pas utilisé pour ce volume.

J'ai donc donné la sortie de la commande mount.

Enfin si vous insistez ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/sda2               /home           ext3            noatime         0 1
> 
> /dev/sda1               /               reiserfs        noatime         0 1
> ...

 

Merci

----------

## ghoti

 *Fser wrote:*   

> Comme je l'ai dit, le fstab n'est pas utilisé pour ce volume

 

Le fstab est toujours intéressant à connaître dans la mesure où il peut donner une indication générale sur la config de la machine : associé à fdisk -l, c'est souvent révélateur et il est donc normal qu'on réclame sa publication  :Wink: 

Par contre, tu as absolument raison, le fstab n'est pas un fichier indispensable au système, contrairement à ce que certains voudraient parfois faire croire, et il ne faut donc pas le considérer comme la bible (pour autant que la bible soit la source de la Vérité, mais là, on est OFF ...)!

----------

